# In Bristol This Weekend...



## Intastella (Sep 22, 2009)

...who wants to buy me beer?


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2009)

i have about £2 at the moment, but if anyone wants to buy me a beer as well as you then i'll come


----------



## Intastella (Sep 22, 2009)

If nobody does, we'll just get a half, with 2 straws


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2009)

oh, and i've got half a bottle of gin we can swig in the park too


----------



## Intastella (Sep 22, 2009)

Who gins, wins


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't want to drink with Ted, he'll just snog your sister.


----------



## strung out (Sep 23, 2009)

i had your permission, it's ok


----------



## Intastella (Sep 23, 2009)

Brrr...he's a brave lad if he does...


----------



## Skin (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you make this?
I will buy you a drink if you can, as I'm going.


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2009)

Skin said:


> Can you make this?
> I will buy you a drink if you can, as I'm going.



It would be helpful if the flyer actually said where it was. I'm assuming it's at the Trinity, as they ask for volunteers to decorate it during the day.

And it says it's on from 9 til 3pm. Is it supposed to read 9 til 3am, or is it actually on a Friday in the day when most people are at work?


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

how come you're in bristol this weekend then?


----------



## Thora (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm up for going to the pub this weekend.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahh no, won't be able to make that Skin...not going 'til Sat. Sounds good tho, have fun!

I'm coming down for a bit of a do, then maybe a Sunday social, getting squiffy in a park or pub afterwards.  Bit daft starting this thread tho really, coz i'm not sure exactly where in Bristol i'm gonna be! Just wanted to brag a bit mefinks 

I travel extensively don'tcha know


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

But having said that, if anyone can reccommend some pubs and wants to come and say eyup over a few, then bring 'em on i say!


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

if you check out the best pubs in bristol thread further down this forum then you can probably find a pub near where you are, to meet up for a few drinks. like i said, if i can find some cash or someone to buy me a pint, i'll come down for a couple!


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers ears! I shall do so now


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be in Brizzle at the weekend, but I'm shy.


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

well don't be!


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well don't be!


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, ended up not in Bristol but in Bath, and had a fanfuckingtastic time! (Didn't realise how badly i needed to get away on my own! Wonderful! )

Gonna be heading down that way quite a bit in the future mefinks, so we'll get something sorted for a Sunday social if you're all up for it?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Bath?

I'd have come and said hello!


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

Next time Gadget 

I am soooo moving there! Y'know when you go somewhere for the first time, and just feel immediately at home? That was me this weekend 

Now, where to find £900 deposit


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2009)

bath's not as good as bristol mind...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Next time Gadget
> 
> I am soooo moving there! Y'know when you go somewhere for the first time, and just feel immediately at home? That was me this weekend
> 
> Now, where to find £900 deposit



That's pretty much what happened to me


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 30, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Y'know when you go somewhere for the first time, and just feel immediately at home?


That happens to me _every _time I go to a pub.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> That happens to me _every _time I go to a pub.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it FWIW Stella

I know I'm outnumbered on this forum, but I still prefer Bath to Bristol. Lived in both, albeit Bristol more briefly, and for a big city dweller like me Bath just seemed preferable. Perhaps it's because you feel that you're a big fish in a small pond, able to walk across pretty much the whole place without inconvenience. it's got charm in spades.

I like Bristol, but it's awkward in scale for me -it's not large enough to offer the range and depth of attractions and entertainments you're used to as a Londoner. And it's not small enough to feel quaint and otherworldly, as Bath does to me. To be brutal, there's something about the scale of Bristol that reminds me of Croydon and surrounds.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 30, 2009)

I like 'em both in different ways. Bristol has lots of character and more going on than Bath, whereas Bath is.... civilised?


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Glad you enjoyed it FWIW Stella
> 
> I know I'm outnumbered on this forum, but I still prefer Bath to Bristol. Lived in both, albeit Bristol more briefly, and for a big city dweller like me Bath just seemed preferable. Perhaps it's because you feel that you're a big fish in a small pond, able to walk across pretty much the whole place without inconvenience. it's got charm in spades.
> 
> I like Bristol, but it's awkward in scale for me -it's not large enough to offer the range and depth of attractions and entertainments you're used to as a Londoner. And it's not small enough to feel quaint and otherworldly, as Bath does to me. To be brutal, there's something about the scale of Bristol that reminds me of Croydon and surrounds.



Spot on 

Brighton was my favorite place, but Bath has well and truly knocked it off the top spot.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2009)

What did you do at the weekend then?


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got wankered really  We were gonna go to that multirig, but the car broke down while we were there, so went to a friend of a friends birthday session at the Bell. Danced like a loon, fell over a bit, wobbled off round the town a bit, went back to the flat and put the world to rights for a day an a half  Nothing wildly exciting, but got to know some really good people really well, and that's always the best thing in my book


----------



## Intastella (Sep 30, 2009)

Ooh, and my friend's flat was backing right onto the river, which was lovely.

I want a boat now as well, but i think i may have to wait a while for that!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Just got wankered really  We were gonna go to that multirig, but the car broke down while we were there, so went to a friend of a friends birthday session at the Bell. Danced like a loon, fell over a bit, wobbled off round the town a bit, went back to the flat and put the world to rights for a day an a half  Nothing wildly exciting, but got to know some really good people really well, and that's always the best thing in my book



Alas childcare kept me from going to the bday party at the bell.  They're always well  fun back there


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Glad you enjoyed it FWIW Stella
> 
> I know I'm outnumbered on this forum, but I still prefer Bath to Bristol. Lived in both, albeit Bristol more briefly, and for a big city dweller like me Bath just seemed preferable. Perhaps it's because you feel that you're a big fish in a small pond, able to walk across pretty much the whole place without inconvenience. it's got charm in spades.
> 
> I like Bristol, but it's awkward in scale for me -it's not large enough to offer the range and depth of attractions and entertainments you're used to as a Londoner. And it's not small enough to feel quaint and otherworldly, as Bath does to me. To be brutal, there's something about the scale of Bristol that reminds me of Croydon and surrounds.



I grew up in Croydon and now live in Bristol. 

Though I'm back in Croydon quite a lot laely, under less than ideal circumstances.

Anyway, I just wanted to post something now I've an internet connection sorted.


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2009)

Bath is shit.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bath is shit.



Bath is _the_ shit.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 5, 2009)

The problem with Bristol is the dismissive people. Small towners with ideas above their station.


Anyway, they're both lovely enough and Stella enjoyed herself.

I'd still rather live in Bath tbh, albeit with a pied a terre in London for proper big city action.


----------



## keybored (Oct 7, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Just got wankered really  We were gonna go to that multirig



The one near Chitterne?


----------



## Intastella (Oct 7, 2009)

If that's the quarry one, then yes 

@FractionMan...yeah, seemed like a safe lil boozer, twas a good laugh. I'll give you a shout next time i head down, we can do beer and boat stuff!


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 8, 2009)

Intastella said:


> beer and boat stuff!


That sounds a bit dangerous.


----------

